# Arrow Length and clicker??? New to recurve....



## corps (Dec 24, 2009)

*clicker*

I shoot with a CARTEL SIGHT MOUNT MAGNETIC CLICKER which is adjustable. I have my gold tip arrows cut to 25" and 28". Still trying to get use to the clicker but it seems to work ok.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

People who shoot really fat arrows will often leave them long to try to reduce dynamic spine. If you want to use a clicker, you can. You just need to use the kind of clicker that mounts on the sight rail, like the Cavalier/Arizona Archery extended clicker.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

claymx -

You'll get different opinions on this, so here's mine:

I generally recommend full length arrows or arrows at least 2" longer than a newbies' draw length for the simple reason as his form settles, his draw length will change - usually longer. 

Now, while there are several sight-mounted and extended clickers available that will allow for longer arrows, I don't let my new guys use a clicker at all - until their form (and draw length) settles. It just add too much to their work load at anchor. There are exceptions where a clicker is required for some people sooner rather than later, but I've found holding off for a while seems to help them progress faster. If I've done my job as a coach, when I introduce them to a clicker, it seems to be less traumatic.

Viper1 out.


----------



## claymx (Jan 31, 2010)

THX for the replies. I guess I will wait for a bit to throw the clicker on and also wait to cut down the Easton Carbon Ones once they get here.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

In my opinion, and I am fairly certain that the other coaches on here will agree-as a new recurve shooter, you should not even consider using a clicker for quite some time. By the time you are sufficiently proficient to be using a clicker, most likely, your draw length will have increased, you will have increased limb weight, and probably changed arrows.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Aye, Mrs.Squid has been shooting recurve exclusively for almost a year and we are just now talking about gettin her a clicker, after Nationals of course..


----------

